# clean bulk maintaining bf%



## FliPSkYTraK (Feb 12, 2008)

how much lbs a week should i be gaining to know if i am gaining muscle not fat?i dont care if progress is slow just want to be lean year round while putting on weight at the same time.is 1-2 lbs a month too slow for a clean bulk?


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 12, 2008)

You will gain some fat on a bulk. IMO you should gain a pound a week, everybody is different.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 12, 2008)

To be honest rather than trying to do a slow bulk like that, I think you should do a bulk/cut cycle but with shorter timings.  So instead of bulking for months, bulk for 1 month, cut for 1 month, etc.  Do make sure to throw a couple of maintenance weeks in there every few months to give your body a rest.


----------



## amadorian (Feb 13, 2008)

I would like to see what a guy who runs 5000 calorie plus bulking diet looks like, it certainly could be clean.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 13, 2008)

amadorian said:


> I would like to see what a guy who runs 5000 calorie plus bulking diet looks like, it certainly could be clean.


----------



## amadorian (Feb 14, 2008)

amadorian said:


> I would like to see what a guy who runs 5000 calorie plus bulking diet looks like, it certainly could be clean.




What I mean is I tried to eat over 5000 calories and it is very diffucult especially if you are eating whole grains as the fiber content fills you up. I was choking down all my meals just to get this in. I haven't seen anyones diet that goes above this that is clean. I was hoping someone would post one of there sample diets.


----------



## Magbile19 (Feb 18, 2008)

you definately can stay lean while bulking you just have to make sure ur taking in alot of foods low on the glycemic index throughout the day and foods higher on the GI post workout to get that insulin level back up and make sure your burning a good amount of those cals. 2500 calories a day should gain you around 1 pound of lean muscle a week if training properly


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 18, 2008)

Magbile19 said:


> you definately can stay lean while bulking you just have to make sure ur taking in alot of foods low on the glycemic index throughout the day and foods higher on the GI post workout to get that insulin level back up and make sure your burning a good amount of those cals. *2500 calories a day should gain you around 1 pound of lean muscle a week if training properly*



I hope that's a joke, I'd lose weight on that. It depends on the person, their metabolism, age, and what size they currently are etc... You can't just blatantly say someone will gain 1 pound a week on 2500 calories...


----------



## Magbile19 (Feb 20, 2008)

2500 calories is the equivalent to a pound of lean muscle...i am not saying take in 2500 calories a day that would be rediculously low for many people im saying a surpluss of at least 2500 calories a day will yield to about 1 pound of lean muscle mass a week...staying lean from there is up to you and watching your calorie intake compared to calories burnt per day


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh really, 1lb per week?  You should be Olympia level in about 2 years flat then!

A surplus of 2500 calories per day will get you nothing but a flabby ass.


----------

